# Dissecting the Mozambique Drill



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Please have a look and let's discuss this video.

Dissecting the Mozambique - YouTube


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GCBHM said:


> Please have a look and let's discuss this video.
> 
> Dissecting the Mozambique - YouTube


(copy n paste )
Hitting the head on the dynamic two way range assumes your opponent won't be moving. I don't mind taking head shots, in fact I practice it all the time. However, a couple of things bothered me about this. First and most important, there are no timers in gunfights. I like that he's questioning accepted dogma, it needs to be challenged from time to time... but then he goes right into new dogma. Timer... dogma... gunfight? Most people move now, particularly the people you have to worry about. Hitting the head in a gunfight, even for well trained outfits like the LAPD (they shoot weekly) the head shot in reality has proved difficult. I bring up LAPD because they have specifically tried to make that an important part of their training. It works fine on the range, but has proved useless in gunfights. This was supposedly tested thoroughly... and it was, range officers came up with the concept and after working on it day after day (which specifically means it was not tested under real conditions) it seemed affective... At least on the range. It never proved itself on the street. That said I do not want to dismiss this out of hand. I've made some major changes in how I approach pistol shooting in the last few years based on body armor. I now shoot for the dick/pelvis and if there's no affect I go for the head. And everyone seems to have body armor these days.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't heard of many (any?) BG's with armor, but I do like the idea of keeping your options open. Smashing the pelvic girdle will certainly put someone on the ground, will it stop the fight? I don't know. I also agree that training is a must and it must be often.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

pic said:


> (copy n paste )
> Hitting the head on the dynamic two way range assumes your opponent won't be moving. I don't mind taking head shots, in fact I practice it all the time. However, a couple of things bothered me about this. First and most important, there are no timers in gunfights. I like that he's questioning accepted dogma, it needs to be challenged from time to time... but then he goes right into new dogma. Timer... dogma... gunfight? Most people move now, particularly the people you have to worry about. Hitting the head in a gunfight, even for well trained outfits like the LAPD (they shoot weekly) the head shot in reality has proved difficult. I bring up LAPD because they have specifically tried to make that an important part of their training. It works fine on the range, but has proved useless in gunfights. This was supposedly tested thoroughly... and it was, range officers came up with the concept and after working on it day after day (which specifically means it was not tested under real conditions) it seemed affective... At least on the range. It never proved itself on the street. That said I do not want to dismiss this out of hand. I've made some major changes in how I approach pistol shooting in the last few years based on body armor. I now shoot for the dick/pelvis and if there's no affect I go for the head. And everyone seems to have body armor these days.


Yeah, I think he was trying to note the difference in the two forms, but at the end he talks more about training to different techniques. I posted another video in which he goes into more detail with the kinesthetic shooting, and he makes better use of his time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't watch the video: Old computer, slow connection.

You train by making head shots, because they slow you down and force precision placement.
However, trying to make a head shot while you are in a save-your-life panic is a pretty iffy proposition.
This is particularly true if you are also "moving off of the 'X'."

Besides, I've recently been told by medical personnel that a better-percentage shot is to be placed within the triangle formed by the inner ends of the collar bones and the top of the throat. You could even hit as high as the base of the nose.
That's where breathing, autonomic-nerve impulses, and brain-blood all have to transit. Almost any hit in that area should be instantly incapacitating.

I wonder whether hitting that triangle, while one is moving, is any easier than hitting the head solidly.

Any volunteers? :smt033


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, you stand still and I'll tell you when to start moving! LOL

Yeah, I think the training for the head is just to train your muscle memory to be able to just react with some manner of accurate gun fire for when the shiznit hits the fan. Things go down fast, and having been in some regular fist fights in my time does give me some idea of how the heart races, adrenaline pumps and how things just seem to happen while you're just doing your best to hold on sometimes. 

I like the idea of training to different disciplines so that you don't get pigeon-holed into one scenario. I think to be honest, if the crap did hit the fan most of us would empty the first magazine and be fortunate to score three shots period, outside say 5 yards or so from go.


----------

